# Oracle Touch Dimensions



## Jamesmflint (Apr 25, 2021)

Hi - we're looking at the touch oracle, but very quick question to any owner. Is the dimension for height on the website (45.4cm) including to the top of the bean hopper? We have a limited space, and if it includes the hopper in the height we're ok. If not....

I assume it does, but hoping someone could confirm.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Comparing it with the DB sizes should indicate if the grinder is included but not if the other dimensions are different.

A site search on here might bring up the info you need as think it has been asked before.


----------



## SO8 (May 24, 2020)

I've just measured my Oracle (not touch but same size minus the buttons I believe) and it is 46cm.

The handle to pull the top off the hopper is the highest spot as it rises slightly about the hopper and I see it as 46cm on my rule


----------



## Jamesmflint (Apr 25, 2021)

SO8 said:


> I've just measured my Oracle (not touch but same size minus the buttons I believe) and it is 46cm.
> 
> The handle to pull the top off the hopper is the highest spot as it rises slightly about the hopper and I see it as 46cm on my rule


 Great! Thank you!


----------

